# Adding a drop of apple cider vinegar to drinking water?



## Meelah (Sep 15, 2017)

Just wondering does anyone do this and what effect it has? I got the tip from somewhere, for reducing urine smells in male rats.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Meelah said:


> Just wondering does anyone do this and what effect it has? I got the tip from somewhere, for reducing urine smells in male rats.


I've heard some people say that it has a good effect for various things, but you won't really know if it works for you until you try it. There's no harm in it, so why not? I haven't tried it for rats, but I do like to drink water+ACV+honey (health benefits or not, I like the taste), so it sounds interesting. Keep watch to make sure that they drink from the water after you've added the ACV, just in case they smell something fishy about it and refuse to drink. You wouldn't want dehydrated ratties. Maybe even give them one bottle with the ACV water, and another with normal water just in case.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I did this for my girls, and it honestly both didn't help and wasn't worth it. Whatever benifit it might have created odor reducing wise was negligable at best, and the fact that I had to change the water and re-add it daily made it not worth it to me. I also tried the odor-be-gone small pet odor reducer water addicts tube as well, with slight better results. But still, it wasn't with changing and re-adding it to the water twice a day. So I don't think it's worth it.

But some people swear by it, so if you want to you can try it. No harm in seeing if it works for you.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I would suggest making a tiny bowl of water, ACV, and honey mixed up. Make sure you taste it to make sure it isn't harsh. Then let them enjoy for a couple minutes. Don't let them drink too much, and not too often. Mine love it as a tasty treat.


----------



## Meelah (Sep 15, 2017)

Coffeebean said:


> Maybe even give them one bottle with the ACV water, and another with normal water just in case.


Thanks Coffeebean, that's a good idea.


----------

